# Eclipse: Suchen und Ersetzen



## BeSp (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir mehrere Klassen angelegt, die alle recht ähnlich sind aber dennoch jede für sich unterschiedlich. Nun habe ich in einer Klasse z.b. mal einen Ausdruck geändert oder eine Exception hinzugefügt. Nun würde ich diese Änderung auch an die gleiche Stelle (die eben in allen diesen Klassen identisch ist) an die anderen Klassen übertragen ohne jede Klasse öffnen zu müssen, Änderungen per Copy & Paste einfügen zu lassen und schließen und speichern zu müssen.

Gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit so etwas zu realisieren? Dass ich z.b. nach dem alten Ausdruck suche in allen diesn Klassen un ihn dann durch den neuen ersetzen kann? :bahnhof: 

Gruß


----------



## The_S (18. Jul 2007)

Ähm, wenn sich deine Klassen so ähnlich sind, wäre es evtl. sinnvoll eine Eltern-Klasse zu erstellen und deine ganzen, ähnlichen Klassen davon erben zu lassen. Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Vererbung!


----------



## BeSp (18. Jul 2007)

Das sind sie ja schon, aber die Methoden unterscheiden sich im einzelnen halt doch ein wenig und sind nicht gleich. Aber manche Zeilen sind halt doch gleich


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

Strg H, Filesearch (oder andere),
ein WorkingSet mit genau deinen Klassen anlegen und auswählen,
Text eingeben und Replace.. verwenden

(WorkingSet habe ich noch nie probiert, ich ersetze nur global  )

funktioniert nur für kurze Texte innerhalb einer Zeile


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

BeSp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mir mehrere Klassen angelegt, die alle recht ähnlich sind aber dennoch jede für sich unterschiedlich.


Können wir da mal ein konkretes Beispiel sehen? Man muss ja nicht gleich mit Implementationsvererbung dran, es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, Code-Duplizierungen zu vermeiden.

Fred


----------

